# Why does it smell so bad?????



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys (and gals) can anyone tell me why a freshly killed duck smells so bad when you breast it out? I took my first (drake mallard) of the season this morning and had it breasted within 90 minutes of killing it and it smelled like it was rotten (i noticed this last year as well but never asked the question). The meat had absolutely beautiful color with no bruising. I just don't understand why they smell this way. Is this normal for waterfowl? Also, how do you guys / gals prepare the breasts for freezing?

Thanks,
George


----------



## Duckdude (May 23, 2007)

gtmgooser said:


> Is this normal for waterfowl? Also, how do you guys / gals prepare the breasts for freezing?
> 
> Thanks,
> George


yes, and i cut slits in any bruised/clotted areas then soak them in salt water for about a day. it draws all of the blood out of the meat.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

you might have cut to deep and pierced into the body cavity. I really haven't noticed any smell until that happens. BUT, I was a plumber for 14 years and a Taxidermist for the last 15, so my sense of smell has become greatly diminished! 

Mitch


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

If you are just taking the breast meat out filet style then, I would say you are puncturing the cavity somewhere. It shouldn't smell bad at all. -- if you take the breast meat and the whole breast plate, in other words, meat with the bone on, then I can understand the smell - but they still aren't nowhere near as bad as when you skin a rabbit. Eeewwww!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Mudfoot said:


> If you are just taking the breast meat out filet style then, I would say you are puncturing the cavity somewhere. It shouldn't smell bad at all. -- if you take the breast meat and the whole breast plate, in other words, meat with the bone on, then I can understand the smell - but they still aren't nowhere near as bad as when you skin a rabbit. Eeewwww!!


:lol:Or pheasant. Just peel away the feathers and skin with your fingers and follow the bone with your knife,,, no smell, no mess.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

to answer your ? on freezing. i use a foodsaver vaccum sealer..keeps them fresh all year


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

gtmgooser, 
I freeze my duck breast`s in a ziplock freezer bag filled with water.Ive also used orange juice,I was told the juice helps to tenderize the meat.? 

Duckman


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.... I didn't think I was going too deep but perhaps. I did go out and buy a vacuum packer so I will give that a try. 

Thanks again and good luck to you all....

George


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Par for the course. If you clean alot it makes your gas smell like it. That's a real winner with the wife!

B


----------



## Hammer-Time (Dec 11, 2006)

Mudfoot said:


> I but they still aren't nowhere near as bad as when you skin a rabbit. Eeewwww!!


obviously you've never skinned a muskrat before  ... now thats bad. not to sound crazy, but to me... i love the smell of fresh duck breast.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I breast out my birds and always sit upwind from them.

Not as bad as rabbit, but still pretty vile.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Water "fowl" Anymore questions. I think a turkey smells fairly horrid also. But I'm used to it after 33 years of cleaning animals. I also agree with grundy if you clean enough your farts smell like the innerds of a duck. How pleasant eh!:lol: Only a waterfowler would get something like that.
Smoke


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Gutshot


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

duckman39 said:


> gtmgooser,
> I freeze my duck breast`s in a ziplock freezer bag filled with water.Ive also used orange juice,I was told the juice helps to tenderize the meat.?
> 
> Duckman


Duckman,

Orange Juice marinates the duck breast just like the lactic acid in milk. That is if you use milk for a marinade before cooking....

Depending on how warm the weather is, I will let my ducks and geese hang for a day or two before I clean them. In addition if you have tough ducks or geese they were probably over cooked.....


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Finally someone who knows to hang ducks and geese for a few days with the innerds in to tenderize the meat. Sabiki rig you got it goin on man! No one believes me but it makes a huge differance on how tender the meat is. 

Just an FYI for all you beef lovers out there. How many people like prime rib? My uncle was a butcher and prime rib will hang in the cooler untill the outer layer of meat turns green. When this happens they take a sharp knife and remove the outer layer of green meat leaving you with the inside portion which is the meat you see roasted and being cut off for your dinner. Good huh. What you don't know won't hurt you!
Smoke


----------



## Birdy (Oct 8, 2007)

I have heard it said you should hang them in your garage until the heads fall off! Now that's tender!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I've gut em and let em hang for a day or two. Does seem to make em tender. That way you can **** the gizzards too if you like. They are pretty good!

GRUNDY


----------

